# Best/Worst Entertainment Dragons



## DivineFeline (Jul 28, 2019)

I am a fan of bad movies, as they can be really funny, and there is a ton of direct to video stuff out there. Since I love dragons, I see more than my fair share of great and dumb dragons and dragon designs in entertainment.

What is your favourite and least favourite TV movie and game dragon? Just going for animated visual medium here, no graphic novels, since dragons can look great on paper but fall apart the second you try to animate them flying.

Favourte game dragon: Cael, from Dragon Rage
Movie: Draco, Dragonheart (original)
TV: Drogon, Game of Thrones


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2019)

My favorite video game dragon is Spyro. He will always be my favorite. For TV I will go with X Veemon from the Digimon series.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 28, 2019)

GAME DRAGON


Most favorite: Dracula's Dragon from Bram Stoker's Dracula on SNES & GENESIS. ( Cause everybody will say Spyro! )

Least Favorite: Singe of Dragon's Lair 3D: Return to the Lair on PC. ( Killed me instantly every time! )


MOVIE DRAGON


Most favorite: Mushu of Mulan. ( Funny! )

Least favorite: Genie Dragon of Aladdin. ( Only lasts a second! )


TV DRAGON


Most favorite: Ord of Dragon Tales. ( Cute and chubby! )

Least favorite: Dulcy of Sonic the Hedgehog ( Weird and annoying! )


HONORABLE MENTION


Ryu the Ninja Dragon of Ninja Gaiden, Dragon of Shrek, American Dragon Jake Long.


DISHONORABLE MENTION


Bonetail of Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door, Madam Mim Dragon form of Sword in the Stone, Scorch Dragon.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

Come on Dragon lovers, quit hoarding your dragon love!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2019)

Dragon fans having a least favorite dragon? Haaa!

It's hard to specify for movies but I do have a huge bias towards the dragon in The Pagemaster. I used to hate dragons in general when I was a kid for reasons I don't remember, but I do remember loving that crusty green lizard. The Monstrous Nightmare from HTTYD is an easy second.

Favorite game dragon would have to be the Shagaru Magala from Monster Hunter 4. It was such a memorable final fight on top of it having a unique design with a perfect musical score for the occasion. Stick your head into the MH series and you're guaranteed to find a dragon you love. 

TV dragon... Rubrum from Amagi Brilliant Park counts, right?

Actually, you know what. I lied. Screw Ord from Dragon Tales. God, I hated that character and still do.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 16, 2019)

The Pagemaster dragon, yes! I've always liked leaner dragons so that one is a top fave.
The dragons from the otherwise awful movie Reign of Fire are awesome!


----------



## Simo (Nov 16, 2019)

Best Dragon: The Reluctant Dragon, Disney, 1940s? Very, very cute, cultured and has excellent manners.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 16, 2019)

Falkor, from Neverending Story. 


Spoiler: c:


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 21, 2019)

I liked Draco from Dragonheart.  Pretty sure Sean Connery's voice was created to be a dragon.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 25, 2019)

The dragons at the end of stage 8 from Skylanders imaginators are an insult to dragons, and this is coming from someone who actually didn't mind Spyros redesign in Skylanders.


----------

